# Game 1, Bucks vs Celtics, 6:30, Boston



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TeAMS: Bucks (0-0) vs. Boston Celtics (0-1).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/176890491.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks are looking pretty good so far. Of course, lets see if I can say the same after the second half.

Tobias even got the start!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Bucks are looking pretty good so far. Of course, lets see if I can say the same after the second half.
> 
> Tobias even got the start!


But is it the Bucks looking good or the Celtics showing how much they stink?

A little of both, probably. 

Bucks looked like a cohesive bunch, which was nice to see. Jennings had a solid game, also nice considering he didn't get an extension.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That was pathetic.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think we are all missing the big picture from last night's game. DREW GOODEN DIDN'T PLAY! :yesyesyes:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> I think we are all missing the big picture from last night's game. DREW GOODEN DIDN'T PLAY! :yesyesyes:


It would be nice if that trend would continue. Someone please thing Drew Gooden would be a great addition to your team, and trade for him!


----------

